# Top Gear 28/01/2007 - Reminder & Discussion thread



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

*BBC2 - 8-9pm*

As per the last few series, please discuss the show on this thread, to save lots of other random threads starting. 












Top Gear said:


> Hammond's back. Really, he is. The Hamster returns to your screen at 8pm this Sunday in the most explosive episode of Top Gear ever - and the action will continue on TopGear.com as soon as the credits roll.
> 
> Here's what to look out for this week:
> 
> ...


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Good to see the Hamster back


----------



## SoTTonSoph (Sep 5, 2006)

Just watching the film from when before Hammond crashed, it's incredibly scary...some of his comments must have seemed so easy to say before it all happened. So relieved he's OK


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

Good show but almost an impossible task tonight - everyone was expecting so much because of all the advertisment of the new series.

Good to have it back on TV though


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Great to have it back! Not serious, light hearted car reviews, and also "3 blokes cocking around".

Thumbs up from me.


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Sunday evening telly just improved 100%. Great to have TG back. I thought that the Hamster looked a bit thin in the face so perhaps he still has a bit more recovering to do - unsurprisingly. Mind you, that was one hell of an accident - he is a very lucky man.


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Great to see TG back 

Mays spaniel lugs hairdo could do with a chop though :lol:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

I loved the footage of him strapped in the car before the first run -

*".....I've got 10,000 horsepower.......and possibly the biggest accident you've ever seen in your life."*

If only he had known what was coming next  :lol: :lol: Top bloke, good to see it back on TV again.


----------



## keithmt (Aug 10, 2006)

With all the turmoil in the world today, life, for an hour tonight, returned to normal. Just so great to have TG back in its same laddish mode.

Not too sure what Captain Slow has been doing at the hairdressers though.... a bit scary 

Hard to imagine how the Hamster climbed out of that crash alive.... well done mate!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

One car test in an hour long show. :?

That's entertainment I guess.

Actually the mere sight and sound of fat tongue piggy face put me off.


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

steveh said:


> Sunday evening telly just improved 100%. Great to have TG back. I thought that the Hamster looked a bit thin in the face so perhaps he still has a bit more recovering to do - unsurprisingly. Mind you, that was one hell of an accident - he is a very lucky man.


I thought the same. You could see the emotion in JC, JM and RH's face, my wife was nearly crying....

Great they are all back and Hammond has made a 100% physical recovery.

However, I was hoping for a GT3 review and a dry track.  I hate it when cars are tested in the wet.


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

Could really do with some more car reviews, but good to see it back nonetheless. What's happened to TG dog though?!


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Can only get better........... very dissappointed to see them drag out the road works for half the show :?


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Yeah as a couple of you said... back in the 90's TG was all about reviewing cars, now its about given tasks to do with motoring... Would love to see some more car reviews! At least 2 in an hour slot!?


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

Ok I'll be the first to admit I forgot it was on 

Anyone know when the repeat is going to be shown? (can't seem to find it on the Sky online guide)


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

I think it's on 7pm on Wednesday on BBC2.


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

Personally I thought the programme was rubbish.

Jamie Oliver ..again. Why?

The XKR review could have been good if the editor strung together more than 2 secconds of continuos footage, yes it can go sideways with smoking tyres, point made, move on rather than show Clarkson in Hannu Mikkola sideways mode. Of course the viewers never get to see how many slides resulted in a spin. A totally useless and impractical point to highlight.

This show is beginning to resemble "Last of the Summer Wine" .. 3 old blokes running out of ideas to be funny and they dont realise it.

The tarmac sketch was contrived and juvenile, basically a bunch of prats embarrasing themselves.

2/10 ... could do much better.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

dimitt said:


> Ok I'll be the first to admit I forgot it was on
> 
> Anyone know when the repeat is going to be shown? (can't seem to find it on the Sky online guide)


Hey dimitt - where have you been?!!

You have pm


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Anyone remember how JC described Goody ? It was brill..


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

No.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

TTotal said:


> Anyone remember how JC described Goody ? It was brill..


Not all of it but it definately had something about "... a pig faced, racist waste of human organs................."


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Thats the one, perfect summary of the cow.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Must have been good for me to remember it :lol:


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

steveh said:


> I think it's on 7pm on Wednesday on BBC2.


Excellent thanks, can't wait to watch it 

NaughTTy, good to hear from you too mister and hope to make the next meet, it's been wwwwwwwwwwaaayyyyyy too long since I showed my ugly mug about.


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

11th of Feb's episode looks good - they each have $1000 (yes, dollars) to spend on a piece of Americana (presume muscle cars) that they then take on one of their road trips (in America)... should be fun!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone remember how JC described Goody ? It was brill..
> ...


I take that means she (it) will not be appearing as a guest in the "Ex Star in a Reasonably Priced Car" item then?


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

garyc said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > TTotal said:
> ...


She might if they use Dell & Rodney "Trotters" old van :!:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

The Reliant would be ideal...


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Is that rust on the Trotters' van? I thought they were plastic?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Rhod, they were all GRP (I should know I had a beauty myself in 1970  ) They have just made this one look grubby for the cameras.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

TTotal said:


> The Reliant would be ideal...


Thats the one :lol:


----------

